# What's wrong with new kernel

## gamedragon

I wanna emerge new kernel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r9, but something happened after the package was downloaded.

```
!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6-8.55-base.tar.bz2

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size
```

Is the patch file not fit for the kernel?

----------

## adaptr

No, the digest is wrong.

You can do two things (preferably only the first):

- delete that kernel version from Portage and sync again, or

- if you are certain that the patch is correct, generate a new digest for it.

Only if you are certain!

----------

## fctk

try reemerging it. the file is corrupted.

----------

## adaptr

Yes... or the digest is wrong, like I said.

----------

## gamedragon

I've just regenerated digest. The digest of the patch file is wrong. Now everything is OK.

```
ebuild gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r9.ebuild digest
```

Thanks a lot!

----------

## dsd

the digest in the portage tree is correct, if you get mismatches then it means the mirror you are using hasnt updated to the proper patchset yet (seems that 13 hours isnt enough, sorry!).

----------

## dsd

oops, digests were broken in cvs. please emerge sync in 30 mins or so and try again

----------

## smg

Thanks, this helped me also though  :Smile: 

# best regards ash

----------

## slam633

So was this solved?

I ran emerge --sync and it seemed to fix it.

----------

## dsd

yes, almost a month ago

it was a mistake i made, which was corrected when i saw this thread

----------

